# A Few Graining Panels



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Cherry... Maple... Macassar Ebony...and Crotch Mahogany...
Gouache ... Powdered Pigments...and Oil....

Something to look at...


Michael Tust


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You're killing me Michael....... As usual, amazing.

Had a past customer call me a last month wanting to know if I'd be interested in custom painting a built-in unit, speaker boxes, and a few other items. High-tech looking "man-cave". Wanted it all to look "carbon fiber". Cost would have been outrageous...not to mention I haven't picked up an air-brush for a long time. LOL. We got together and checked out the 3M website and decided to order their vinyl wrap. 3M sent us a sample big enough to to do one of the smaller speaker boxes, and it looked great. My son is coming down in May to apply it.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Stunning work Mike.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

So pro! Really beautiful.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> You're killing me Michael....... As usual, amazing.
> 
> Had a past customer call me a last month wanting to know if I'd be interested in custom painting a built-in unit, speaker boxes, and a few other items. High-tech looking "man-cave". Wanted it all to look "carbon fiber". Cost would have been outrageous...not to mention I haven't picked up an air-brush for a long time. LOL. We got together and checked out the 3M website and decided to order their vinyl wrap. 3M sent us a sample big enough to to do one of the smaller speaker boxes, and it looked great. My son is coming down in May to apply it.


Thanks,
Sounds interesting Wolf..... You should post those pictures, I would like to see that.


Michael Tust


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

It looked great in this instance, but keep in mind, it was a carbon fiber look, not woodgrain. No way to get the depth and glow that you achieve with a stick-on product...nor would I ever recommend it in those circumstances. I think it would just look cheap.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> It looked great in this instance, but keep in mind, it was a carbon fiber look, not woodgrain. No way to get the depth and glow that you achieve with a stick-on product...nor would I ever recommend it in those circumstances. I think it would just look cheap.


You should still post the Pics.... Sometimes that's what people want.

Michael Tust


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I probably will Michael. As I posted, it will be sometime in May. I'm curious to see the final look also.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I saw the carbon fiber 3m vinyl at a sign shop last week, it looks pretty sweet. Definitely be unique.


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

whens the how to video coming out?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> I probably will Michael. As I posted, it will be sometime in May. I'm curious to see the final look also.


OK....May It Is...


Michael Tust


----------

